# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Tax: Online filing held up by system glitch

## Eugene

The launch of an online tax-filing facility has been delayed after pilot tests revealed system flaws, the SA Revenue Service (SARS) said yesterday. Ã¢â¬ËWe are ... not prepared to offer any service where we are not happy with the quality and cannot guarantee a pleasant experience for all taxpayers. We expect the eFiling facility to be functional next week,Ã¢â¬â¢ said SARS. The eFiling system worked well when it was opened to a limited group of taxpayers. However, when the facility was opened to a larger pool of taxpayers, Ã¢â¬Ëperformance problemsÃ¢â¬â¢ with the system were noted. The eFiling channel for individual tax returns was scheduled to be open yesterday.

Legalbrief Today 07-08-2007

----------


## Dave A

I felt those "performance problems" today. Got my monthly EMP201 returns in, but a way slower process than usual. I normally manage to get it done the day before D-Day, so I don't know how much of those performance issues were due to higher volume as opposed to capacity changes.

----------

